# Mealie Attack starring JuJu



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

[attachment=2:3txqtq2t]jujumealie1.jpg[/attachment:3txqtq2t]Morning

I charged my video camera last night and wanted to share some pics and video of JuJu enjoying her snack. Hope you enjoy.  I am attaching some pics from the video also.

I attached the link to youtube for the full video


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Loves her mealies. I like the chopstick feeding.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Mealie monster!!! JuJu is super-cute.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, Juju, you are super cute! I fear for the life of any mealie that's around you. :lol: *garrr* Go get 'em!!


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Scoffmonster just like my Millie, super cute


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Hehe, all the little teeth! I love it! Super cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable video! Juju has such a sweet little face - love it!


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you PJM...she is only 4 months old and has come a long way from being the little huffy girl. She was not huffy when I got her but after she finished quilling she was and now she is so sweet.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> Adorable video! Juju has such a sweet little face - love it!


 :lol: :lol: That just lures the mealies in and gives them a false sense of security! *nom nom nom nom nom*


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

JuJu found my socks and thought she was being sneeky but I caught her LOL :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

"Mom! The dryer lost your sock! Don't look at me."


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love the out-stretched legs!


----------

